# copake 2019 balloners



## kccomet (Feb 15, 2019)

copake posted some tease shots. looks like some good balloon bikes for a change


----------



## gtdohn (Feb 15, 2019)

There's a few member bikes on there.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Feb 15, 2019)

Copake Auction 2019


----------



## John G04 (Feb 15, 2019)

The 1908 iver is super cool so is the 1918 Henderson. Wonder how much the iver will go for seems like they are going up a little bit.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 15, 2019)

Nice stuff


----------



## Iverider (Feb 15, 2019)

That Spring Frame/fork Truss Bridge...Droooolz.


----------



## catfish (Feb 15, 2019)

There is always great stuff at the auction.


----------



## bikebozo (Feb 15, 2019)

Larkin Little is selling a lot of his collection , ...There are always plenty of bikes for sale , at the swap meet , . Have fun ,spend money


----------



## Kstone (Feb 15, 2019)

I think that girls clipper wants to come live at my place


----------



## Oldbikes (Feb 15, 2019)

The Colson steer from the rear has the uber rare hand light on the carrier too!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autocycleplane (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Feb 17, 2019)

Oh, wow!
The easy way?


Or the hard way?



Hmmmm!


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 20, 2019)

Just a few more weeks!
https://copakeauction.hibid.com/catalog/162641/28th-annual-bicycle-and-automobilia-auction/


----------



## kirk thomas (Mar 23, 2019)

Do they under value this stuff just to get people to show up. I sure would like to find a wingbar for $400. There is a lot of them that would sell for a lot more on the open market. We all would laugh at someone that tried to estimate your bikes like that as we kick him or her in the butt out the door.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 23, 2019)

kirk thomas said:


> Do they under value this stuff just to get people to show up.



It gets people excited about the auction.  Also, auction companies are in the business of moving property.  If something is estimated high and it doesn't sell they don't make a penny.  If something sells for half of what it is worth, the consignor maybe sad (especially after the auction takes its cut), but the auction is still making money.  I don't know who consigned the ballooners, a couple people mentioned Larkin but maybe they belong to different people.  I sure know it be hard to buy any of those from him directly at numbers near the estimates.


----------



## bikejunk (Mar 24, 2019)

One of the big auction houses were sued a number of years ago over too low auction estimates in their catalogs --auction laws vary state to state ...


----------

